# Share your fursona!



## Swizzle Valcar (Jul 8, 2016)

It's all in the title! Share a picture, name and a background (if you have one)


----------



## Rust (Jul 8, 2016)

Here is my fursona, CharChar.  He is a domestic short hair tom cat.


----------



## Swizzle Valcar (Jul 8, 2016)

Rust, I already know your fursona! I drew him for you! Or maybe your just sharing for others to see?


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 8, 2016)

I updated mine very recently from this:

To this:

Still working on it


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 8, 2016)

Name's Jin. Nice to meet ya.
*poses dramatically*






A kangaroo swordsman with metallic wings made of blades that totally has nothing to do with Angel/Archangel in the X-Men XD


----------



## Rust (Jul 8, 2016)

Swizzle Valcar said:


> Rust, I already know your fursona! I drew him for you! Or maybe your just sharing for others to see?


He's is so wonderful I thought you wanted to see him again.


----------



## Swizzle Valcar (Jul 9, 2016)

I love all of these! There all so cool!


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 9, 2016)

Well, I would show him, but I suck at using online drawing things (I don't have a drawing pad), although if I could show him off, he's a Bat-eared fox with goggles that double as prescription lenses, and I haven't really finished him in terms of character (I haven't really given him a personality. Hell, he doesn't even have a name yet!)


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 9, 2016)

Generally an orange-ish color. Too lazy and don't have the tools to color things right now. The name is Fliegen.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 9, 2016)

No picture, but here is a rough draft detailed description 
*
Character Basic Info*


• Name: Zilar Donovan
• Alias: Silver
• Gender: Male
• Age: 29
• Species: Demonic Silver Maine Coon Cat
• Occupation: Martial Art Rogue

• Height: 4’11”
• Weight: 135lbs
• Main Pelt Colors: Silvery Grey
• Markings: Dark Grey
• Eye Color: Red
• Tongue: Fleshy Pale Pink
• Gums: Dark Fleshy Pink
• Paw Pads: Dark grey
• Claws: Black

*Body Style*

• Medium Muscle Built: http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013.....38_634x538.jpg (Like the one of the right)
• Legs are Digi-legged
• Hands are like a humans, with non-retractable claws
• Claws on feet are retractable 

*Appearance*

• Silver Tabby Maine Coon Cat
- Fur is like: http://www.mcbfa.org/colorblacksilv.....ickedtabby.jpg (In length)
- Markings/Pelt are like: http://i1278.photobucket.com/albums.....psd8774226.jpg (This little kitty :3)
- Tail is very long, very fluffy
- Eyes are very Vibrant Red like: https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.co.....86e1a88d97.jpg (Of course he a male kitty. No Pretty Eye makeup xD)
- Was thinking that a thick, dark, stripe goes down his spinal; continuing down his tail. Which you can kinda see in the marking example picture
- White Whiskers
- Could give him dark stripes over his eyes that resemble eye brows haha
- He has messy human head hair like: http://i1003.photobucket.com/albums.....Picture249.jpg (in a sense. Whatever looks good, as long as it messy xD I was thinking something two-toned, with Dark grey being the dominant color, and a hint of the silver of his pelt mixed in)
- Nose like my kitty bits: http://orig07.deviantart.net/6ef0/f.....te-d4tmzpo.jpg

• Wears Black Japanese Samurai style pants like: https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.co.....e41ec627f2.jpg
- Rarely wears a shirt, so he'd be shirtless. 
- His fists, upper arms, lower-ankle leg would be bound in a white, thick, cloth material. Sadly the only image I could find to show this idea off is from Naruto :x: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Doesn't wear shoes
- Has a pad under the wrapping on his palm so that when he closes his hands into fists, his claws don't dig into him. Especially if he punches things

*Personality*

• Natural Smart-ass
• Laid Back, and doesn’t take anything serious
• Likes frequent naps
• Naturally a Loner, but not because he dislikes anyone. Just isn’t prone to socializing without a reason
• Rarely gets angry, but would rather act on his anger than try to belittle someone with words
• Doesn’t like awkward situations. Will most likely try and avoid such situations.
• Won’t look you in the eye unless there is some kind of mutual respect.
• Very timid, awkward and laughs a lot if he is around someone he doesn’t know but thinks they are really cool, or may even have somewhat of an attraction to them.
• Will have Sex, but he won’t seek it out, nor does he care much for it. Mostly Asexual.
• Doesn’t do well in relationships that last more than a year. Tends to feel he’s been in one spot for too long and starts finding the responsibility of keeping another happy as a bore. Feels bad for this commitment issue, so feels he isn’t cut out for any kind of serious relationship.
• Likes to mess with people he thinks deserves being picked on. Cause they are either an ass, or they complain too much.
•Tends to get close to one person at a time. Will do anything for said person.
• Favorite foods are a nice juicy steak or freshly baked, juicy, turkey. Only fish he likes, for a cat, is Salmon
• Has issues keeping his thoughts straight, so he does have the tendency to talk to himself when he is alone. Not the, “Hey self, how are you?!”, but rather if he has a problem he is trying to sort out, he’ll talk his ideas out loud. Sometimes he finds speaking out his problems helps him come to terms with any kind of emotional depression issues he may have. Since he isn’t close to more than one person, he finds it hard to console in anyone else but himself.
• Thinks art is fascinating, but is too lazy to draw. Used to draw a lot when he was younger, but is too sporadic with his focus to stay in one place for too long in order to take the needed time to draw something decent. 
• Will talk too if spoken too and will be friendly until you give him a reason not to be.
• Used to wish he was a wolf, like his adopted family, but after meeting other canine species, he found them to be rather annoying and changed his mind.
• Doesn’t like to be touched. Will likely bite, scratch, hiss, or, if he is in a good mood, tell you not to do so. Unless, of course, you happen to be that one person he resides his trust in, than you may pet his head. But that’s it! Touch his tail and you DIE!
• Doesn’t like to touch others, either, so don’t expect him to be very cuddly. This poses a problem when he is in a relationship cause the other tends to want to be rightfully cuddly. He’ll put up with it, at first, but it will eventually become too much for him to handle. 
• Likes to travel and will use his fighting skills to help people out, but a lot of times he expects a reward for his righteous acts. Just for the sake of buying food and odd things here and there that he may come to like.


----------



## BlackwolfSilverpaw (Jul 9, 2016)

Here we go


----------



## kit.cat (Jul 9, 2016)

Heres mine !

www.furaffinity.net: Axel the Cat (?) by Kit.Cat


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 9, 2016)

I know this image is pure sh!t, but it's the best shot I could get of it with my sh!tty camera.


----------



## DisconnectedYT (Jul 9, 2016)

Hey bose, here is mine


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 10, 2016)

Well he has a rough sketch bust, now.  Can kinda get an idea of my Zilar Donovan :3 MEW!


----------



## James McKnight (Jul 10, 2016)

Wouldn't say he's a fursona per se (human but transforms into this form for a boost to his stats)...But this is mine. Owner and operator of the Tall Tails Nightclub, and part-time bounty hunter for the Underworld. Generally a positive person and can usually be found with a smile on his face, but his eyes reveal a darker and more painful past.


----------



## Swizzle Valcar (Jul 10, 2016)

Despite my profile name and pic, my main fursona is a black bear with cinnamon coloration. However, I haven't come up with a name yet, so I'll hold a poll or something...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 10, 2016)

James McKnight said:


> part-time bounty hunter for the Underworld


Oh hey, my fursona Jin *points at the big guy above* is a demon himself, too, and he (and his entire species, named "Void-Walker) also defends the mundane world from the other demons of the underworld 
It also seems like your guy is skilled with a whip (?), which is exactly what Jin is most-well known for, too


----------



## Fix (Jul 11, 2016)

My Fursona, Fix 
Fox with Lioness elements (patterning and attitude)....excuse my shitty drawing style!


----------



## James McKnight (Jul 11, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Oh hey, my fursona Jin *points at the big guy above* is a demon himself, too, and he (and his entire species, named "Void-Walker) also defends the mundane world from the other demons of the underworld
> It also seems like your guy is skilled with a whip (?), which is exactly what Jin is most-well known for, too



Lol, those are prayer beads, 8ft in length, but yeah he can sure as hell swing them around. ^.^

The club is a safe haven for all kinds, demons and other monsters found in fantasy and sci-fi, feel free to swing by anytime you want a break from saving the world, my girls will be happy to take care of you. www.furaffinity.net: The Club-Tall Tails by Club_Tall_tails


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 11, 2016)

James McKnight said:


> Lol, those are prayer beads, 8ft in length, but yeah he can sure as hell swing them around. ^.^
> 
> The club is a safe haven for all kinds, demons and other monsters found in fantasy and sci-fi, feel free to swing by anytime you want a break from saving the world, my girls will be happy to take care of you. www.furaffinity.net: The Club-Tall Tails by Club_Tall_tails


Well, I suppose a rest outside my throne every once in a while can be a nice change (yeah, I'm the Emperor of the Void-Walkers ), sooooo sure, I'll pay a visit soon.
... Actually, how about now ? I've just returned from my "Final Ride To Hell" and spent a good time with my family, but now I think I can use some change of scenery


----------



## Oerpink (Jul 12, 2016)

This dude is mine! He is a wolfalope(I call him a wolfalope cause he is just a wolf with deer horns) and his name is Lance





  This is an older picture of Him but he hasn't changed much.(I also dont make art in this style much anymore)


----------



## Daven (Jul 13, 2016)

Mine is a racoon named trash and he runs a local junkyard he always wears a denim jacket and a plain white T shirt that he tucks in to his blue jeans. He wears a leather belt with a silver belt buckle. And he wears brown steel toe work boots. He lives in a small town in west oklahoma and is also the the recreational director for his local church


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 14, 2016)

Mine is a wolf/dragon hybrid (direwolf father, stormfire dragon mother if your curious) named Martin He's 15 years old, enjoys martial arts, sky drop competitions (popular local sport for winged individuals), swimming, and archery. When not acting as Guard Captain in his hometown he can usually be found perching himself on the roof of his room atop a tower in the castle, or practicing combining martial arts with the fire/lightning abilities his received from his mother. Light grey fur/scales, with navy blue tiger-like stripes (unknown how/why he has them or where they came from), small wolf ears, semi-bushy tail with navy blue tip, white muzzle, draconic forearms/hands, light grey wing membrane featuring navy blue bone coverings which are usually folded against his back and hidden under his vest (the only features, other than his forearms/hands and eyes that are from his mother) two slightly different green colored eyes (right is a sea green, while the left is more of a hunter green)  Usually wears a simple dark grey cargo vest over a dark grey translucent scale mail short sleeve shirt (helps protect his still developing wing muscles) with matching dark grey cargo shorts. Often has white athletic tape over his hands/forearms as well as his ankles/feet due to his abilities not quite being fully under control yet, but still insisting on using them with his martial arts training (also helps reduce the advantage the rough scales on his hands and forearms give him in a sparring match) some additional details are in the attached bio form.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 14, 2016)

Wanting to post Jin's powers here, but at the same time not really preapred to start a DBZ debate about each other's "power level"


----------



## ithedragonfurr (Jul 16, 2016)

Mrrrr here's 404

I'm a wee bit new to this whole fursona thing and he's still early in development so if y'all have suggestions or ideas, feel free to hit me up with them! (this is also my first post on this site; pls don't judge (>_<)


Main Fursona:

Name: 404
Age: 19
Sex: M
Species: Cyber Fox
Height: 5'5"
Weight: 140

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: black and dark grey shiny fur, long blue undercut look on head
- Markings: still working on it
- Eye color: green and gold
- Other features: frayed wires sticking out from tail, ears, etc. circuit board nametag
Behavior and Personality: very curious and inquisitive, friendly but a tad shy, can be a dorky derp, despite being shy is very energetic

Skills: Cheering people up, making jokes
Weaknesses: highly insecure about wires

Likes: Hugs and bouncing
Dislikes: bugs (terrified of butterflies)

History: After a small, local computing business went bankrupt, 404 was left to the streets, as his owners couldn't any longer afford to care for him. He traveled away, and found a home making people laugh with his funny antics.
---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Clothing/Personal Style:
Picture:

Goal: Make others smile
Profession: Comedian
Personal quote: "Heh, you make my motherboard all warm and fuzzy, and that sounds like problems to me."
Theme song: none
Birthdate: April fourth! where he gets his name
Star sign: Aries

Favorite food: 3 musketeers
Favorite drink: Dr Pepper
Favorite location: Bakeries
Favorite weather: Foggy
Favorite color: Green

Least liked food: Potatos, okay if fried however
Least liked drink:Mtn Dew
Least liked location: Outside (butterflies 0.0)
Least liked weather: Rainy

Favorite person: Everyone, especially you!
Least liked person: 404 loves everyone!
Friends: 404 has a difficult time making friends sometimes
Relations: none
Enemies: none
Significant other: none
Orientation: pansexual


----------



## Swizzle Valcar (Jul 16, 2016)

Excuse my language, but what the hell is a cyber fox?!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 16, 2016)

Swizzle Valcar said:


> Excuse my language, but what the hell is a cyber fox?!


A fox with cybernetic things implanted/built into/onto him/her ?


----------



## lyar (Jul 16, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> A fox with cybernetic things implanted/built into/onto him/her ?


Wouldn't that be a cyborg then? 


ithedragonfurr said:


> _Fox_


It's just interesting to me how your username says you're dragon fur and your fursona is a fox. Seems you were a little hasty with creating a username.


----------



## Lucid-Light (Jul 16, 2016)

My fursona is called Lucid and is a Roejin (alien species), my sister designed him for me.


----------



## ithedragonfurr (Jul 16, 2016)

lyar said:


> Wouldn't that be a cyborg then?
> 
> It's just interesting to me how your username says you're dragon fur and your fursona is a fox. Seems you were a little hasty with creating a username.



Hah, ithedragon~ is the user I always use, because it's tied to my YouTube channel, and to be quite frank, it makes everything easier XD


Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> A fox with cybernetic things implanted/built into/onto him/her ?



Correct!


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 16, 2016)

Am real fursona


----------



## Daven (Jul 16, 2016)

Daven said:


> Mine is a racoon named trash and he runs a local junkyard he always wears a denim jacket and a plain white T shirt that he tucks in to his blue jeans. He wears a leather belt with a silver belt buckle. And he wears brown steel toe work boots. He lives in a small town in west oklahoma and is also the the recreational director for his local church


And i am looking for a artist that won't charge


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 17, 2016)

I actually did a line art of my Fursona today.  This took me 5 hours xD No color or markings, but this gives a pretty general idea of what he looks like.


----------



## Nautilus_Roe (Aug 2, 2016)

forums.furaffinity.net: Meet Roe EYYYYYYYY


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 2, 2016)

THIS IS MY FURSONA HES A CROW AND HE DONT GOT A NAME BUT MEH


----------



## Jack Belinski (Aug 3, 2016)

Ima be honest here when I say that I am far to lazy to draw out my fursona, but I will give you a full bio.

Name: Jack Belinski 
Alias: The Red Wolf
Age:29
Species: wolf 
Home: Moscow, Russia 
Color: grey and white
Sex:M
Occupation: Mercenary
Height:6'1"
Build: average frame, well toned
Skills: advanced hand to hand combat to rival those of solid snake, prefers close range weapons, but he can use sniper rifles decently well.
Apparel: changes based on what he is doing but Jack never goes without his plate carrier.
Friends: none


Strengths: CQB combat
Favorite weapon: flamethrower 
Weakness: prefers to rush into combat without thinking and mow down his enemies as fast as possible.

Favorite song: Ghost Division
Quote: "I could kill you in 50 different ways with just one hand, but I'd rather just shoot you."


----------



## Zenoth (Aug 3, 2016)

Here's mine. Zenoth the FoxMunk ^^ forums.furaffinity.net: Fursona I'm working on


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 3, 2016)

He does computer stuff for work and plays games. Like me. Fuckin weird I know.






Here he is getting invaded by his shitlord wife and partner in Dark Souls. Clearly he has the upper hand.


----------



## Shadowblackwolf (Aug 3, 2016)

Here we are. This one is fairly old though. I should make a new one......


----------



## Hxmster (Aug 4, 2016)

_My fella is a Chinese Crested Hairless named Felice Reinhart_


----------



## Sl0shy (Aug 6, 2016)

*Sloshy [*or *Vanessa* if you prefer*]*

things to know about me.
high rank in the shy army
eats like a champ
trained to avoid being vored my a yoshi
loves pop punk and hardcore


----------



## Half (Aug 6, 2016)

I, er, realize you're probably sick of seeing these after three pages... but, well, I suppose I'll chip in.
Here he is in all of his impossible nonglory:




(God I hope that image works.)
His name is... Well, I call him Robin. His kind/species is 'Paragon' - a sort of approximation of a person's identity.
He's a wanderer/explorer of a sorts, mapping and charting the old, empty places of the world. Ruins, caves, basically anywhere where nature reigns or has retaken. He wears the scarf as a reminder that there is a world outside his own head, that there are others out there. It's nigh on indestructible and he gets anxious when he doesn't have it.
Personality: Usually quiet, contemplative, a bit neurotic. He gets sort of motormouth and goes on logical tangents when he's nervous or sees a potential joke to be made. Fond of wordplay.
Flaws: Easily flustered, Haphephobic (fear of touch), overacts in effort to impress people he likes, impulsive and quick to blame himself. Prone to overthinking and over complicating the psychological meaning of people's actions, and his own. Doesn't like to talk about himself, unless he feels it's relevant to a current issue.
Strengths: Remarkably empathetic and an excellent mediator for conflict. Excellent memory for images. Quick to offer help, however he can. Sacrifices a great deal for those he considers friends.


----------



## Zenoth (Aug 7, 2016)

Half said:


> I, er, realize you're probably sick of seeing these after three pages


Nopers =^.^=   *keeps reading*


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 7, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: Onistina Starfield by DravenDonovan Meet my female Fursona, Onistina!  She be a Kitsune :3 The kind that is a demon-fox.  
I'll have to try and type out more about her tomorrow.  It late and I tired!


----------



## Starbeak (Aug 7, 2016)

Mine is my avatar shrunken down to fit xD

Name: Starbeak
Origin: An extraterrestrial space traveler who finds a planet in which to cultivate and be apart of.
Height: 5'0
Weight: est 120 lbs
Favorite food: Variety (not picky)
Favorite drink: Anything Caffeinated but no Diet.
Appearance:






Light Blue and Dark Purple Hair
Light Blue Wings for Soaring
Dark Blue Jacket with Black Gloves
Black Jeans
Sun Glasses

Personality:
A free spirit, likes to explore and wander the world, tranquil, and friendly.


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 7, 2016)

I don't have a picture for him yet, but his name is Jasfit (Mega Furry). He's mainly yellow with a blue eye on the left and a green eye on the right. He has Mega Man features with helmet-like fur on his head. He has a Mega Buster like Mega Man's and a body similar to his, too. :3 But his boots are furry-shaped. ^w~


----------



## Protonite (Aug 7, 2016)

So far regarding design, this is what I have. Half wolf, half rabbit for the win!


----------



## Jino (Aug 17, 2016)

Mine is named Jino (hence the name) and he's a tundra wolf, he's currently a wip so that's all I got at the moment, I would already have a picture to show but unfortunately I can't draw half as well as all of you


----------



## Glitched_Out (Aug 20, 2016)

My fursona's name is Glitch.
Sex:male
Species: Wolf
Colour: Black with green paw pads and green inside his ears
Eyes: green 
Features: Glitch has a power icon over his heart with circuit lines spreading across his chest, he has more circuit lines branching up his forearms and legs coming from green bands on his wrists and ankles.When the power button is pressed, Glitch goes into sleep mode until button is pressed again.
Sexuality: Bi
Glitch is funny, caring and cute. However whenever glitch or one of his friends becomes endangered, all green on glitch turn instantly red as he enters attack/defence mode. Glitch's personality does a 180 when in this mode, he becomes more serious and responsible. Due to the personality change from this mode glitch is given the nickname 'Byte'.

Glitch also has certain powers but I will leave the details for your imagination 

I don't have a picture of him and I can't draw worth a damn so sorry 'bout that


----------



## DisconnectedYT (Aug 24, 2016)

Glitched_Out said:


> My fursona's name is Glitch.
> Sex:male
> Species: Wolf
> Colour: Black with green paw pads and green inside his ears
> ...



I wouldnt give me the power to think of what those certain power would be otherwise this fourm would go downhill pretty fast ;D


----------



## Glitched_Out (Aug 24, 2016)

DisconnectedYT said:


> I wouldnt give me the power to think of what those certain power would be otherwise this fourm would go downhill pretty fast ;D


Surprise me


----------



## margaritas-s (Aug 24, 2016)

I am working on her design, but working very sloooowly.. I have no ideas how to improve her look. x) Want to add some face marks. And maybe something else. Aaaaand I don't know. ._.

This is 2015 year pic, btw..


----------



## darien (Aug 24, 2016)

meh, why not.


----------



## Swoocerini (Aug 25, 2016)

it me


----------



## Piccolora (Aug 28, 2016)

Ref sheet by ThatAlbinoThing​


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 28, 2016)

Glitched_Out said:


> My fursona's name is Glitch.
> Sex:male
> Species: Wolf
> Colour: Black with green paw pads and green inside his ears
> ...


Inspired by Tron were you?


----------



## Glitched_Out (Aug 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Inspired by Tron were you?


Nope not really. I'm just really techy!


----------



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Aug 29, 2016)

Piccolora said:


> Ref sheet by ThatAlbinoThing​


Oh my gosh. This art! How much d'you think ThatAlbinoThing would charge to do something like this for me???


----------



## Piccolora (Aug 29, 2016)

Sparrow-the-Wolfess said:


> Oh my gosh. This art! How much d'you think ThatAlbinoThing would charge to do something like this for me???


They charged me 40 USD for this piece. Very happy with it too. Not sure if they are open, but you can ask them. I highly recommend their work.


----------



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Aug 29, 2016)

Piccolora said:


> They charged me 40 USD for this piece. Very happy with it too. Not sure if they are open, but you can ask them. I highly recommend their work.


Gorgeous work. Looks worth a lot more than $40 - that's kind of a steal.  I'll have to save if they're commissioning! Thanks. ^u^


----------



## Sprinxels (Aug 30, 2016)

It took a lot of time, but I've finally redesigned my fursona. Here's the image:

www.furaffinity.net: Sprinxels trying to be badass by Sprinxels


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 30, 2016)

Swoocerini said:


> it me
> 
> View attachment 13232



Sorry, you can't be Will Smith.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 30, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


>


Hey, that's my name. Which is the best name by the way +1


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 30, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Hey, that's my name. Which is the best name by the way +1


Which part? If yes, does that mean we'll have to agree on who gets to be addressed as Not-Me, or do we just address each other as being from wherever we come from?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 30, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Which part? If yes, does that mean we'll have to agree on how gets to be addressed as Not-Me, or do we just address each other as being from wherever we come from?



Just "Liam"


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 30, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Just "Liam"


Yeah, it's a good Irish name.

Coincidentally, there's at least 200 Liams on Facebook that have the same last name.


----------



## Jukumari (Aug 31, 2016)

Okay this might be a little confusing. Jukumari is my personal nickname but should should I name this fursona I made? Not sure. Well, all I can say is that she is a ram just trying to get through life. She is still in development. Sorry, my drawing isn't going through and the avatar quality isn't too great.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 31, 2016)

Jukumari said:


> Okay this might be a little confusing. Jukumari is my personal nickname but should should I name this fursona I made? Not sure. Well, all I can say is that she is a ram just trying to get through life. She is still in development. Sorry, my drawing isn't going through and the avatar quality isn't too great.


That depends on what you want to make of it. Some people in the fandom enjoy the escapism of having alter egos, secret identities, etc; others believe that they have no reason to hide behind an avatar and alias, maybe save for a nickname they've earned.


----------



## Jukumari (Aug 31, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> That depends on what you want to make of it. Some people in the fandom enjoy the escapism of having alter egos, secret identities, etc; others believe that they have no reason to hide behind an avatar and alias, maybe save for a nickname they've earned.


Ah, I see. I think I get it. Well, that helps a lot and clears up questions I had. Thank you so much for explaining it to me. I guess it can work tho and I'll try to develop further but I feel like I'm stuck in between. Still, I'll appreciate it.


----------



## DisconnectedYT (Sep 3, 2016)

Glitched_Out said:


> Surprise me


Its to NSFW to post here  XD


----------



## Shade_Winters (Sep 5, 2016)

my lovely lava sergal 
www.furaffinity.net: Lava Sergal by Shade_Winters


----------



## GingerKitty (Sep 6, 2016)

Here's mine!


----------



## Licorice the kouhai (Sep 7, 2016)

*heres my totally original oc/fursona i call him robert the construction worker.  *





please dont kill  me...


----------



## Glitched_Out (Sep 8, 2016)

DisconnectedYT said:


> Its to NSFW to post here  XD


That's what convos are for


----------



## Storok (Sep 8, 2016)

my fursona got overworked a bit.
I finally decided to give it a fur pattern aaaaaaand here it is!


Spoiler: Are you prepared?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm back with some "small" updates of my fursona Jin


----------



## swooz (Sep 9, 2016)

Licorice the kouhai said:


> *heres my totally original oc/fursona i call him robert the construction worker.  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DIE HEATHEN!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 9, 2016)

swooz said:


> DIE HEATHEN!


KILL IT
KILL IT WITH FIRE


----------



## swooz (Sep 9, 2016)

Im gonna drink me some bleach tonight.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 9, 2016)

swooz said:


> Im gonna drink me some bleach tonight.


Dining in hell sounds better


----------



## swooz (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm on a haaaghweigh da heil!


----------



## IcySolstice (Sep 11, 2016)

Here's my fursona!!

 Name: Luna Solstice
• Gender: Female
• Age: 20
• Species: Lion
• Occupation: Protector 

• Height: 5'4"
• Weight: 280lbs
• Main Pelt Colors: Dark purple with black ears and stomach
• Markings: Orange around the eyes & a yellow moon on the chest
• Eye Color: yellow
• Tongue: Blue-black
• Gums: Dark Fleshy Pink
• Paw Pads: black
• Claws: Black

*Body Style*

• Soft and cuddly
• Paws as hands and feet


----------



## modfox (Sep 11, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: Vexäs new look by vexi_fox
I AM BEUTIFUL!!!!
(not really)
unfortunately i am missing my axe. saad sad times. I NEED MY FUCKING AXE!


----------



## SpidertheKitsune (Sep 11, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: Spider the Kitsune (Generation 2) by SpidertheKitsune

Heres my Fursona Spider, he is an 8 tailed orange and white furred Kitsune and a force to be wreckened with!!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 12, 2016)

SpidertheKitsune said:


> a force to be wreckened with!!


#triggered
#slightly_provoked
You wanna have a go about "power level" ? LOL


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 12, 2016)

modfox said:


> unfortunately i am missing my axe. saad sad times. I NEED MY FUCKING AXE!


Here, use this






Silver and titanium ; super hard, capable of smashing diamonds and crystals
You're welcome


----------



## modfox (Sep 12, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Here, use this
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 
this is mine!


----------



## SpidertheKitsune (Sep 14, 2016)

modfox said:


> View attachment 13533
> this is mine!



Mine is the Master Sword with Two Ak-47s attached to it and to top it all off, a compartment that depsences wiskey and cigars if your feeling like an all american badass


----------



## modfox (Sep 14, 2016)

SpidertheKitsune said:


> Mine is the Master Sword with Two Ak-47s attached to it and to top it all off, a compartment that depsences wiskey and cigars if your feeling like an all american badass


ak47's are russian


----------



## liizardman (Sep 16, 2016)

Mine's still in the works. I've yet to decide on the species, but I really want to do something from the Monster Hunter series. Options thusfar:

(Purple) Royal Ludroth. So squishy!

Nargacuga. Something about the way they look gets me, I love these things.

Tigrex. Also pretty cute, if somewhat terrifying.

Great Maccao. Bouncy and fun!

So yeah, deciding between those four really. And maybe more. So indecisive.


----------



## Rant (Sep 16, 2016)

Name: Al'dinatch (Thunderstorms/cleansing storm)
Species: Pheodra
Age: unknown
Sex: female
Hight: max is 652ft long nose to tail, min. is about a foot. She can shift her size to navigate the environment she's in.
Coloration:Reds with touches of white and gold. *the design is being revamped and will have new ref sheet soonish!*

Abilities: flight, element of Fire (breathe it, not harmed by it, can heal in fire ect) sub elements of Storm and Ice but only available in extreme weather conditions and do not last outside of said conditions, some magic use although only at a beginners lvl, shape and size shifting (can take on a more humam appearance) as part dragon she is gifted in Dragon Tongue and can speak any language even to some animals if they are intelligent enough. 

Bio: Natch was found near deaths door with severe head and neck injuries, lacerations and many shattered bones. The demigod who found her in blood soaked snow only took her in so she wouldn't suffer while dying. It surprised everyone that she lived through the night and gradually recovered over the next few months but it was apparent that there would be lasting damage. Al'dinatch has no memories of her life before, she struggles with traumatic nightmares but they offer no clues as to who or what left her for dead. She has become a power conduit for the demigod who cares for her, his name is La'harel and he is the White Lunar Crow. He killed his 2 brothers and took their wings and their power but it is a huge strain on him, so he oftens gives the power to things such as animating books or making rooms that change decor and such constantly. The power he holds often killed any live subject he put it in but Natch can regenerate in fire and helps exspend the magical build up. She is learning more magic and has become La'harels adopted child.

Sorry if that was boring.


----------



## ZacAttackk (Sep 16, 2016)

IcySolstice said:


> Here's my fursona!!
> 
> Name: Luna Solstice
> • Gender: Female
> ...



Just a note, but 280lbs is very heavy, especially for a person of height 5'4" (unless they are magically heavy or something ) but judging by the photo, she'd be around 110-130lbs.


----------



## Orgunis (Sep 17, 2016)

Sonny, a friendly and cute squirrel (I really dont have much else to say, his personality is pretty varied)





(Tell me if the image is really broken, is appearing as broken for me :/)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 17, 2016)

Orgunis said:


> Sonny, a friendly and cute squirrel (I really dont have much else to say, his personality is pretty varied)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not showing up


----------



## Orgunis (Sep 17, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Not showing up



Alright, thought it was my internet being slow again, try this link, should work better
www.furaffinity.net: Sonny by Johnny64


----------



## rknight (Sep 18, 2016)

Here's my fursona!!

Name: Raleigh Knight
• Gender: male
• Age: 30
• Height: 5'9"
• Weight: 180lbs
• Species: Feline
• Occupation: Driver
• Height: 5'9"
• Weight: 180lbs
• Main Pelt Colors: Coal Black, with white marking
• Eye Color: golden
• Hair: Long Brite White
• Paw Pads: black
• Claws: Sliver




Raleigh is a fun outgoing person, an avid street racer & professional rally driver, an avid outdoorsmen
Raleigh is always down for anything, He is very brave and loyal, a fur of action.


----------



## Kurrundo the light fox (Sep 19, 2016)

My avatar is just an idea of how I want her to look with nine tails and a light golden sheen to her fur.


----------



## waterm3lonfox (Sep 20, 2016)

Had my fursona given to me from my amazing FurDads
As the story goes a Green Dragon and a White Dragon put their pink things together and had me :3
Which is a Watermelon coloured Winged Fox :3
No idea how to upload the unpriced one as it has been paid for BUT here :3
www.furaffinity.net: Winged fox adopt $25 (closed) watermelon by Post-Mortem


----------



## DexinHeart (Sep 23, 2016)

rknight said:


> Here's my fursona!!
> 
> Name: Raleigh Knight
> • Gender: male
> ...



Ahhh! Your fursona is so adorable ^_^


----------



## DexinHeart (Sep 23, 2016)

• Name: Casey
• Gender: Gender-fluid
• Pronouns: He/Him/They/Them
• Age: 28
• Height: 5'5"
• Weight: 140lbs
• Species: Mountain Goat / Dragon Hybrid
• Occupation: Freelance Artist / Designer


----------



## DravenDonovan (Sep 24, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: Onistina Reference by DravenDonovan


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Sep 25, 2016)

Meet Echo, my fursona C: I finally made a damn SFW reference sheet.


----------



## IcySolstice (Oct 6, 2016)

ZacAttackk said:


> Just a note, but 280lbs is very heavy, especially for a person of height 5'4" (unless they are magically heavy or something ) but judging by the photo, she'd be around 110-130lbs.




I was mainly making that a weight range of her as a full fledged lion form. Googled the average weight of a true female lion. & the photo is just a line art I found of a generic body type cuz I cant draw. The real Luna is a little short chubby thing around 180


----------



## DexinHeart (Oct 11, 2016)

LemonLeman said:


> This is more of a character I've been thinking of over the past few days and may likely be subject to change, but I'll share it here anyway because I thought it was a unique idea.
> 
> His name is Lepin, a combination of Latin words for rabbit and decoration/paint, fitting to his theme... as he's a sort of living cartoon. There is a palpable outline surrounding him that he snaps to, visible at all angles, seemingly defying reality. Knowing the namesake of being a rabbit, he has two large, cartoonish rabbit ears and a tuft of a tail. The rest of his body is made of a nondescript squishy fleshy material - think Kirby.
> If he wasn't cartoonish enough, I decided he'd be one of those 'draw-it-and-it-comes-to-life' kind of characters, just so it'd be more dynamic. I'm not sure if that was a right turn or not, but it ought to be fun anyway. As for the character's origin, I haven't decided. It may either be purely fiction or something to do with witchcraft...
> ...



Mind if I give drawing him a try? Not sure how well I'll do, but I think I get what your going for ^_^ 
And the design is just to much, I can't resits it. I have a soft spot for old fashion cartoon style characters XD


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 12, 2016)

LemonLeman said:


> If you want to, sure! However, he's not really an old-fashion cartoon with the chopped-oval eyes like Mickey Mouse, but rather something similar to a doodle with a cutesy style. One artist in particular I'm reminded of is the person that drew this, and it's very similar to how I had imagined Lepin.
> (I might think of going further into art to draw humanoid figures and cartoonish things like that soon...)


so it's like the Animaniacs?


----------



## DexinHeart (Oct 12, 2016)

LemonLeman said:


> If you want to, sure! However, he's not really an old-fashion cartoon with the chopped-oval eyes like Mickey Mouse, but rather something similar to a doodle with a cutesy style. One artist in particular I'm reminded of is the person that drew this, and it's very similar to how I had imagined Lepin.
> (I might think of going further into art to draw humanoid figures and cartoonish things like that soon...)



Actually I wasn't talking about Disney.  I was thinking more along the liens of Animaniacs, something like this except for a guy... so kind of similar ^_^


----------



## DiamondVoid (Oct 12, 2016)

Drax is his name.


----------



## DexinHeart (Oct 12, 2016)

LemonLeman said:


> Essentially, yes, but probably more simplistic. Like an outline... more details might be added later when I take the time to think of the character appearance more.



How does this look?


Spoiler: Lepin Sketch


----------



## DexinHeart (Oct 13, 2016)

LemonLeman said:


> It's nice! It's not exactly what I imagined (though that's to be expected), as the face is simpler and less defined, as are the ears, but I like your artwork nonetheless! Thank you for taking the time to help me visualize this, though it may be better for me to practice more sometime and eventually develop a picture of my own... it'll be fun when I finally get a drawing tablet at the end of this school semester, but for now, I'll stick to traditional and photographing against my wall. (Luckily it's plain white plaster.)



I'm glad you like it ^_^ Yeah I think I get what you're saying, kind of more like a sock puppet where the ears are just the shape but not defined in any way... oh well, I'm sure your drawing will be cool when you get it done. Please send me a link so I can see the finished product haha I'd love to see it.


----------



## BoneheadNewt (Jan 11, 2018)

I'm fairly new to the fandom but I've had a fursona for years without knowing about the furry fandom.

My fursona started out as this invaderevi.deviantart.com: Little Evi - Johnston
But recently before I started college this fall I changed my fursona to this. Not sure what species because it's just kinda an amalgamation. ^^;


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 12, 2018)

Idk if i've posted here yet but here's my catbee, Kiaara


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 12, 2018)

Nice necro. 10/10 will be locked soon I assume.


----------



## Zerohi (Jan 12, 2018)

I can't remember if I did this and I'm too lazy to check
but here is Zerohi my Dutch Angel Dragon


 
Art by Lennoxicon


----------



## 2DFIEND (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## AnarchyLynx (Jan 12, 2018)

Drawn by user Darklunac, first ever picture of my sona...SO HAPPY


----------



## floofburg (Jan 12, 2018)

Idk how to flesh my fursona dood out, I've got a pic of him as my profile and on my fA account but idk how his personality is or what ahve you


----------



## Pompadork (Jan 12, 2018)

What a dweeb!!!


----------



## 2DFIEND (Jan 12, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> View attachment 26485
> What a dweeb!!!


A GOOD DWEEB!!! AAAAH


----------



## 2DFIEND (Jan 12, 2018)

AnarchyLynx said:


> View attachment 26475
> 
> Drawn by user Darklunac, first ever picture of my sona...SO HAPPY


your sona looks so good...


----------



## DMW45 (Jan 12, 2018)

Name: Sami DeMarco
Species: Red Dragon
Age: 26
Height: 5'9"
Weight: 146

Sami is a definite punk.  Also a tease.  But still eager to please.

I do not have a SFW ref sheet, but I can show parts of it.






Also this other SFW image.


----------



## Ashke (Jan 14, 2018)

Kek the jaguar





Art by user Desmondpanther


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 14, 2018)

I ain't sharin' nothin!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 14, 2018)

Nearly two years later and this thread keeps ringing my notifications. I suppose I'll share again since a lot has changed. My most recent drawing:


----------



## 2DFIEND (Jan 14, 2018)

Empress Perjury said:


> Name: Perjury (or Empress in my own universe)
> Species: Lemuria
> Age: 23 (different for Empress)
> Sexuality: Lesbian
> ...



ok but ngl your fursona is gorgeous !! ;;


----------



## Astus (Jan 14, 2018)

Picture from Astus' reference


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Jan 14, 2018)

Well, I'm not sure if mine's that good, but here's Maru the acid wolf...


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Jan 14, 2018)

My main sona is Kili Kingsley. My secondary sona is Vail Kenway. Both double as OOCs:











Both pieces done by ItsWolven.

itswolven.deviantart.com: Energy [Commission]
itswolven.deviantart.com: Intensity [Commission]


----------



## mustelidcreature (Jan 15, 2018)

not a fursona but a main but I wanted to show him off here too because I'm proud of his design




his name is Mac and he's an ibizan hound pitbull mix !


----------



## reptile logic (Jan 16, 2018)

My thanks to Khyaber, of FurAffinity and DeviantArt, for creating this fine work for me. Note: This is a glamour shot, not a scene from the books. Consider this a studio portrait. Not quite as large as the background suggests.

This is my 'sona. After years of daydreaming, I wrote a book involving this person. The series involve many others; still working on the remaining books.



Spoiler: Not giving much of the book's story line away here, but it's your choice.



Meet Blue; named by a small human child upon their first meeting. I will not write her true name here. It is very, very long. Blue is several centuries old, still young for her kind. Much of that time was spent in relative isolation. Socially speaking, she is still rather awkward.

Species, ttraco; humans took to mispronouncing it long ago, as dragon. (My story, deal with it.)

Mass: ~two tons. She doesn't get invited to many house parties.

Well educated, yet personally feels ignorant of how the universe works. Especially confused with the behaviors and mind-sets of primitive, tribal societies.

Peaceful in nature, yet well-trained for survival among the warring species. A minimalist by nature; owns nothing, does not desire material wealth.

Abilities: Flight, of course. Telepathic and emphatic. Physically very tough, well armored, very adaptable. Possesses chemical defenses, as do all of the ttraco species. (For specifics, please read my book. I don't want to spoil the story.) Technologically savvy, more so than this humble human.

Negatives: Ttraco have an ugly reputation among humans in general, some other species as well. Quite large; Many things, buildings, vehicles, tools are unusable by Blue. Blue is incapable of verbal speech, and many species are unable to read her telepathy. Many times in the past, other species have mistaken Blue as being merely a large animal.



Discover the story for yourself, please read "The Accidental Ambassador" by D A Barr.


----------



## Inkblooded (Jan 16, 2018)

SHARE my fursona? heh...... nice try... hes mine and mine alone i am not sharing -_- get your own


----------



## 2DFIEND (Jan 16, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> SHARE my fursona? heh...... nice try... hes mine and mine alone i am not sharing -_- get your own


HAHA omg


----------



## Simo (Jan 17, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Nearly two years later and this thread keeps ringing my notifications. I suppose I'll share again since a lot has changed. My most recent drawing:




Very nice! And looks like the villainous fly has ended up in jail, too! Perfect setting : P


----------



## CoyoteMerc (Jan 17, 2018)

Just thought I'd post my (stereotypical maybe) coyote cowboy, Aerrin.


----------



## GenkeiZwei (Jan 17, 2018)

His bio is here (Basically the image is too big to upload so I have to link) : forums.furaffinity.net: Tenso Koumori, My bat fursona

I like designing characters and writing stories about them so I went all out on Tenso (4500+ words of history, around 1000 for personality)

I think it's a good read but I don't actuall expect anyone to read it, it's mostly for me and the few reading enthusisats. I should make a tl:dr version xD

Tl;dr
Tesno is a bat, who grew p in Japan but originates from America. He was bullied for being different then the rest and began to avoid people and hated himself. One day he was invited to join the baskatball team because him being a bat gave him a lot of advantages on the field, he accapted the invatation and began training. Through his sports achievment he slowly began learning how to love himself again, however he was still ashamed of being a homosexual, and was generaly not social. that changed once he encounterd a certain fox, which helped him explore both his sexual and social side (this is like 60% of the text actually). Due to unchangable circumstances the two had to split up and let go of their relationship. Tenso continued his life as normal, he got sports scolarhip and with it went to America to study. The rest is up to roleplay. 

I like him a lot because he feels like a complex human rather than a caricature (not that I have anything against such characters) and through him I can sort of explore my own nature.


----------



## stimpy (Jan 19, 2018)

This is my fursona. He is a successful businesses man who is a minor alcoholic and is always smoking a cigar. 
age: 40 something 
sex: M
personality: determine, friendly
enjoys...: whiskey, cigars, nice suits and money
favorite font: Times New Roman 



Spoiler: fursona













Spoiler: fursona drunk (Drunksona)


----------



## WereWOLFovna (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Storok (Jan 24, 2018)

I recently updated my fursona! Here's my new ref!


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Jan 24, 2018)

<--- my fursona is a rooster so im one of a kind their are others but i am just.. 1 and to top it all off hes evil XD hes kinda like a mixture of professor X and Scarecrow from batman


----------



## Zaiks McKraven (Jan 29, 2018)

My fursona is a hedgehog. Maybe the only non Sonic styled hedgehog in the whole fandom. Thou I don't realy know. 
I attatched the spines only to his head to make drawing him easyer. It would make more sence to also add some to the back, but I would say that they now just replace the hair of a human as part of the anthromorphic process XD





www.furaffinity.net: Zaiks the Hedgehog (color) by ZaiksMcKraven


----------



## binjiarts (Jan 29, 2018)

i also recently updated the fursona! 
went from this:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



to this:


----------



## SugarCrimes (Jan 31, 2018)

Welp! I have two mainsonas I wanna' shoe :'0
First is Mac




((I changed his gender to male, I just need to change the Bio later)) He's the newer one, since I thought having just Puff was botheting me a bit
Talkin' bout' Puff!
Here she be!




I created her in 2016 and DAMM her design changed a lot!! She also has this fully candy form buuut I still haven't made a ref for that ;3;


----------



## Nerdishgeek (Jan 31, 2018)

Wow all are so amazing.. man I wish I could draw. 

My fursona is a unicorn. White, silver and light blue fur, a purple, blue and silver mane, a silver horn and silver hooves. I call myself Winter Storm or Winter for short. 

My personality is open and fun. I like to glitter people with happy sparkles. I am out going and a bit of a daredevil. 

I am gender fluid and majestic.. 

If I could draw I'd show an image. I'm not sure if I am going full fursuit or not but more than likely.


----------



## Succulent (Feb 1, 2018)

Name: Apis
Breed: Doberman/goat
Gender: female





IM SO SORRY FOR THE GIANT IMAGE ;_______;


----------



## binjiarts (Feb 1, 2018)

Succulent said:


> Name: Apis
> Breed: Doberman/goat
> Gender: female
> 
> ...


yoooooooo i fuckin adore ur fursona omg


----------



## Succulent (Feb 1, 2018)

binjiarts said:


> yoooooooo i fuckin adore ur fursona omg



EEEEEE THANK YOUU! <33333


----------



## Rainbowphin (Feb 3, 2018)

This is my fursona. Sorry if the drawing is black and white, I should draw a new version soon Uu


----------



## Val_Redwolf (Feb 3, 2018)

I have just finished writing up my starter details fursona which it s the same as my name on FA and FAF. *Val Redwolf*! 
I need to start looking to get a commission done for a ref sheet as I can't draw in the slightest. 
feel free to let me know what you think of Val! 

(I left out any details on his "privates" just to remain safe for work. )

Also sorry I had to repost. I messed up the posting by mistake.


----------



## Rochat (Feb 3, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> Well, I guess I'll have a go at this, since this seems to be such a popular thread. I have no art of my 'sona yet, so a description will have to suffice.



Holy hell that is one description. Very well done, bravo man.


----------



## Pompadork (Feb 4, 2018)

Nerdishgeek said:


> Wow all are so amazing.. man I wish I could draw.
> 
> My fursona is a unicorn. White, silver and light blue fur, a purple, blue and silver mane, a silver horn and silver hooves. I call myself Winter Storm or Winter for short.
> 
> ...


Probably not the most accurate as I kinda just based it off your description but I tried my hand at drawing them! ;v;


----------



## Nartina (Feb 5, 2018)

This is Jada. She normally wears her hair down, but when she needs to dole out a can-o-whoopass on someone, she goes all crazy tribal Pict with the woad paint and everything.
She's a Silver/Arctic fox hybrid. Her right eye is blue and her left eye is purple. 
I don't have a ref-sheet for her yet, but one is definitely in the works.


----------



## Husski_Heresy (Feb 6, 2018)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Wanting to post Jin's powers here, but at the same time not really preapred to start a DBZ debate about each other's "power level"


It's quite simple. 9001


----------



## Soltan (Feb 20, 2018)

I don't have a proper ref sheet for my current sona, but I do have this infodump post I made on tumblr for him (and my others), so I'll just share a really good, and mostly normal pic I got of him.


----------



## Skychickens (Feb 22, 2018)

Lillian Viktor. Currently trying to decide between colors (think I'm leaning towards the left hints avatar)


----------



## splatterdot (Feb 23, 2018)

Here's my fursona, Splatterdot! I don't really have a personality for her other than bubbly and troublemaker. I just.... use my personality for her, lol.
I'm glad at how feminine I was able to make her without adding any of the obvious stuff.

Also, I never really knew how good magenta and brown went together before this. Most of my fursonas I make have natural colors and one unusal color, haha.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Feb 23, 2018)

So i might have already been around this but i wanted to show my fursona back in 2009 he was very very deffnet at the time..hes personality was about the same but he looked nothing like hes does now. also he was a macro he still technically is but he lost hes growing powers so he more or less not. ( lol not that anybody well even see this or care)View attachment 28124


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 25, 2018)

I am not going to be sharing anything. I might showcase, but my characters are not for sharing.


----------



## Steelite (Feb 25, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I am not going to be sharing anything. I might showcase, but my characters are not for sharing.


----------



## Succulent (Feb 25, 2018)

Sully is my second sona. He represents my quieter, more insecure side. He's just a shy little star magic kitty
And a good boy


----------



## Sylwings (Feb 26, 2018)

yes I have made him myself. He will probably be made a commission later.


----------



## Ralf_Webb (Mar 4, 2018)

sorry, I don't have a particularly good drawing of my fursona on this laptop: hears the first  /\


----------



## Remy (Mar 4, 2018)

Here's my Bailey, based on my real-life furbaby Murfey I lost in 2006.


----------



## FreeTraderBeowulf (Mar 5, 2018)

So this is my first fursona. I have other characters, but this is the main one.

Name: Vanko Beowulf
Age: 38
Sex: Male
Species: Pallas Cat
Height: 6'
Weight: Mostly fluff

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Thick, light grey fur
- Markings: Dark grey markings on face, rings on tail
- Eye color: Green-yellow
- Other features: Has a data card slot in the back of his neck
Behavior and Personality: Easygoing and down-to-earth, has an active sense of humour.
Skills: Trained as an engineer and mechanic, and has a keen eye for trading.
Weaknesses: Gets attached to people and things he likes, willing to do some shady things to get paid.

Likes: Seeing new places, doing new things, meeting new people
Dislikes: Cheats, liars, Imperial patrols

History: Vanko has lived on starships most of his life, rarely staying in one place for more than a week. After years of work, he's finally got his own ship to command, the _Wayward Sun_. Though he runs a tight ship, his crew see him more as a friend than as their boss, and he'd like to keep it that way.


----------



## Stealtheart (Mar 6, 2018)

Here's Ka'eo's info and my favorite picture of him. (More arts on my FA )
The description isn't very well thought out. Kinda short and not very informative. It defs needs works. But his story correlates to who I am, and my own dreams.

Ka'eo Ó Coileáin (Main):

Gender: Male, Age: 18-22, Species: Tigershark, Listener, laugher, friend
Ka'eo at first may seem shy, usually not talking. But Ka'eo isn't shy at all, really he prefers to listen, to get a feel for those he's talking with and the conversation. When you bring up something he loves he can't shut up. He's always beaming with his huge toothy grin and often bursting open with his hearty laugh.
His favorite things to do are surfing, wilderness trekking, nerdy stuff and though he's not good at either he likes to hula dance and take photos.

RP details: I'm open to both SFW and NSFW rp's with Ka'eo. Most any setting/story too. I'm willing to work with location and details but his personality and major parts of his backstory I have to keep with minor changes. For NSFW he's pretty shy about that stuff and acts a total virgin. Open to both gay and straight rp. I don't have an F-List for him yet, I'll get to it soon.

His story:
Ka'eo's story begins in a country he's only been to once. His family had called County Fhear Manach in Ireland home since before the 1641 invasion. But when Ka'eo's mother, Saoirse, was still pregnant with him she was forced to flee the country when Ka'eo's father got on the bad side of both dissent Republicans and the PSNI. Leaving Saoirse everything and using connections he smuggled her out of the country and to America in hopes of keeping her and his son safe. Saoirse waited in New York but when no word came she fled to Hawaiʻi, fearing that her fiancée was in deeper trouble than she thought. Before she finished unpacking in her new home on Kauaʻi she went into labor and gave birth to Ka'eo, meaning strong or knowledgeable in Hawai'ian, in honor of her lost love and her new home.
Ka'eo grew up with the traditions of Ireland at home and Hawaiʻi (with a touch of Americana) at school and with his friends. He dreamed of exploring the world and leaving the small island he called home. He was an outsider but his happy nature eventually earned him a group of friends that he spent the days surfing and nerding out with. While Ka'eo's mother longed to return home and Ka'eo respected that his heart belonged on Kauaʻi. In 2016 Ka'eo and his mother finally left Kauaʻi on a trip to Ireland to celebrate the 100th anniversary of the Easter Rising. Ka'eo appreciated seeing the land of his ancestors but what the trip really did was make him hungry for travel.
Finally Ka'eo made a decision that shocked everyone he knew. He decided to join the US Navy, this way he would be connected to the sea and get to see the world. Ka'eo reluctantly decided to become a corpsman, knowing little about medicine. But he showed a knack for it and now is happier than he ever has been, sailing the seas and helping others. But he longs to return home one day.


----------



## Nirvanaz (Mar 22, 2018)

Here is mine, Nirvana


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 22, 2018)

Here's my character Zero Nexus in the middle of a fight


----------



## Nirvanaz (Mar 22, 2018)

Well here is a reference sheet of Nirvana


----------



## Roscoe_423 (Mar 22, 2018)

Well, this is mine. It may not be the best, it's my first and i made it in paint with a mouse. The template is not mine, it is made by Piranha Petting Zoo productions.


----------



## modfox (Mar 23, 2018)

Storok said:


> I recently updated my fursona! Here's my new ref!
> 
> View attachment 26958


Nice arse


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Mar 23, 2018)

Huh. I think I saw a thread like this before but it didn't tell me I posted here, so here we go!
 
This is my boy, Sunburst! He's an OC as well as a fursona, as he has his own story and universe and such. But he and I are very similar in personality ^^


----------



## Whollyhowl (Mar 24, 2018)

It's awesome seeing everyone's fursona's in one place! Here is mine >:3


----------



## Shortcakes (Mar 24, 2018)

Here's Penelopi!


----------



## rottingichor (Mar 24, 2018)

@Shortcakes what a cutie omg! i love them!! i'm a sucker for any character with wings





this is my sona, i redesigned them a day or two ago! i  went with something simpler this time around


----------



## Shortcakes (Mar 24, 2018)

rottingichor said:


> @Shortcakes what a cutie omg! i love them!! i'm a sucker for any character with wings
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh theyre hecka cool looking! And thank you!! Penelopi's wings arent functional for flight, unfortunately. But they help her express a lot of emotion :3


----------



## rknight (Mar 25, 2018)

here's mine Raleigh:


----------



## cyborgdeer (Mar 25, 2018)

I drew this. x3 This is Flora, the moth.


----------



## Paintyneko (Apr 4, 2018)

That’s my girl!


----------

